# Stables In Georgia?



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I am looking for a new stable in Georgia.I am 45 minutes from Atlanta, located in Newnan.
I want to do lessons but don't want to pay an arm and a leg! Willing to do barn chores also! 
Please PM me if you know of any stables around this area, and I will provide you with what experience I have.
Thank you!


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

bump bump bump!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Which direction is Newnan? I used to live up I-75. There's a newer barn there that might be worth a look. There's also a TB rescue in Canton that looks nice. Also up I-75.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I have no idea sorry! South maybe? I'm not good with directions, I will have to get my parents to drive me. I can't drive yet  But anything near the Newnan area I will take a look at!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I checked a map. You're a good 30 minutes southwest of Atlanta. Sorry, I don't know that area at all.


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

Aww! It's fine! I will keep hunting


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

ThinkingOfRiding said:


> I am looking for a new stable in Georgia.I am 45 minutes from Atlanta, located in Newnan.
> I want to do lessons but don't want to pay an arm and a leg! Willing to do barn chores also!
> Please PM me if you know of any stables around this area, and I will provide you with what experience I have.
> Thank you!


Lake Oconee Equestrian Center in Eatonton, GA is where i ride..its nice, i love it. Look it up online, we have several Alpharetta/Near Atl people. Although I am not sure how far Newnan is lol..


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay. I will try to find it. Do you guys have a website?


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

yea, its www.lakeoconeeequestriancenter.com


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

beautiful stable, if only my parents would drive me 2 hrs :/
still looking!! or maybe even a rescue i could volunteer at would be helpful!!!!!


----------

